# Pinquefy Expose By Matt L.



## Matt L. (Jun 9, 2012)

*PINQUEFY EXPOSE  
By Matt L.​*
*PART ONE: *

The silver sedan pulled into the driveway of the cozy little home tucked away in a discreet middle class Chicago neighborhood. 

Helen Mason turned to her son, Craig, before exiting the car, “You know, Lana might be at home, why not pop in and say hi?”

Craig shut off the engine and advanced out of the car, along side of his mom, they journeyed toward the Whinecroft residence.

Helen Mason and Wanda Whinecroft had been friends for several decades; it was within logic that a mutual relationship would ensue between their children. Among the various siblings, it seemed Craig and Lana got along best. From grammar school throughout high school, they were essentially constant companions.

Craig was proficient in mechanics and played some football and hockey. Short brown hair, mildly handsome features, and thin but not too thin. 

Lana was an energetic yet studious young lady. Rather popular and outgoing, Lana was known for her daft sense of humor.

“Just in time”, Wanda hummed, a brilliant smile to her face, “Everybody&#8216;s here, let the game commence!” 

Wanda subsequently focused her attention on Craig, “Nice to see you, Craig, you planning to join us old broads in some seven card stud?”

“Nah, Craig’s not here for the poker game”, Helen giggled. “He only stopped in too see Lana.”

“I see”, Wanda affectionately glanced over Craig, “She’s in her room getting ready for a dance, I’ll let her know you’re here.”

Craig stepped into the hallway while Helen joined her friends in the kitchen for their monthly poker game. 

In a matter of seconds, Craig overheard the sound of Lana’s voice thundering from her room.“Thank goodness! Please send him in!”

Wanda’s spacious hips swung from side to side as she walked out of her daughter’s room approaching Craig at a swift rate. “I take it you heard her.”

Craig shook his head; Wanda’s expression stated the obvious.

Craig reached Lana’s doorway, his eyes drinking in Lana’s splendorous image.

Lana’s brown hair, long and straight, rolling over her shoulders, outlining her beauteous face while her amply proportioned figure was squeezed into a plush cherry red evening gown.

There was a certain amount of urgency in Lana’s voice as she told Craig, “Come in and close the door.”

Craig did just that.

Whirling in slow motion, Lana paused front and center within the scope of Craig’s observing eyes.

“Be honest”, Lana practically pouted, “Do I look fat?”

Craig lifted his eyebrows as he gazed over Lana, a bewildered expression plum hub over his face.

Spectacularly curvaceous, well-endowed and nearly athletically sound. Lana’s weight was well within the upper one-twenty range. 

“Not the least”, Craig confidently answered.

Lana tilted her head toward the mirror, her hand over her smooth stomach, “That’s what my mom said. Are you sure?”

“Have I ever lied to you?”

“No!” Lana snapped back, “But you always appease me even if you disagree.”

Craig took a step toward Lana, “Trust me; you’ve never looked more beautiful.”

Lana released a brittle sigh, “I know that, but do I look any heavier to you?”

Craig planted his hands over his hips and jolted up his chin, wrinkles in his brow, “What’s this all about?”

Lana wasn’t coy with the details, “Over the summer I’ve put on weight, four pounds to be exact.”

“Huh-uh”, Craig noted as he rocked his head, sarcastically rambling, “Yeah, right. I do see the weight you put on, especially in your ankles, they’re huge.”

“Ha-ha”, Lana retorted, “Leave the jokes for Steve Carell; he gets paid to be funny.”

Craig took a seat on Lana’s bed, “Really, you look fine. Anyone who doesn’t appreciate the way you look in that dress is a moron.”

“Think so?” Lana crinkled her nose.

“Absolutely”, Craig guaranteed with a trustworthy smile. 

Lana smirked, “Yeah, alright, I guess.”

“What’s up the gown, where you off to?”

Lana wandered over to her mirror, conversing while setting in her earrings.

“It&#8216;s no big deal. Julie Miller’s having a little social gathering tonight over at the Hilton downtown, kind of a before we run off to college celebration. I would have told you but it was by invite only.”

Lana spun around, “Hope you’re not upset.” 

“Not really”, Craig replied, “Though I would like to maybe spend an evening with you before you head off to college.”

Lana shrugged her shoulders, planting her hands over her waist, she sighed, “I have plans all day tomorrow with the girls and in the evening I’m visiting my grandmother.”

Craig asked about Monday.

“Well”, Lana’s voice cracked, “I’m afraid I’m going out with Jeff, after all, we’re kind of an item.”

That was a sore patch for Craig. All throughout senior year Jeff Cornwall had been his chief rival for Lana’s attention. 

“Jeff”, Craig cantankerously remarked, “I don’t know what you see in that guy.”

Lana snipped back, “Don’t go there.”

Lana eased back her temper and she calmly seized Craig’s hand, “Don’t feel intimidated by Jeff, you’ll always be my special friend.” 

The softness of Lana’s grip made Craig feel uncomfortable, he brought himself to his feet.

“Have a nice time at the party”, Craig unemotionally blurted. 

Lana leaned in toward Craig, “You’ll write me at school.”

Craig sway his head, “What’s your major anyway?”

Lana cracked a ridiculous smirk.

“I was thinking of counter espionage, I always wanted to be spy”, Lana chuckled.

Craig was in with the joke, “That’s not a good fit for you, you’d break a nail. Though I imagine you could use your body as a lethal weapon.”

“And how’s that?” Lana smiled.

“Coz looking at you is killing me, you look that_.”

Lana interrupted Craig, “I know!”

They left the room, Lana escorting Craig to the front door.

“Autumn break isn’t so very far away”, Lana beamed a beautiful smile, “We’ll get together then. Alright?”

Craig brushed his hand over Lana’s shoulder, “Yeah, we will.”

“And you promise to E-mail me?”

Craig nodded, “I’ll write you so often, you’ll_.”

“Have fun at Moraine Valley”, Lana speaking over Craig, “There’ll be plenty of nice girls, I wanna hear all about them.”

_“She just doesn’t get how I feel about her_”, Craig thought to himself as he shuffled down the stairs.

Rotating his body, Craig waved goodbye, Lana blissfully announcing, “Break some hearts!”

On the path toward his car, Craig appropriately concurred, “_Breaking hearts, that’s a nasty business, I know how it feels_.”


(Continued in post 3 of this thread)


----------



## FAelitist (Jun 11, 2012)

I look forward to seeing what's next


----------



## Matt L. (Jun 18, 2012)

*PART TWO *

Craig did keep his word and wrote Lana, naturally she wrote him back.

Though, through the everyday business of life, the E-mails became less frequent.

Craig had his studies at the local Moraine Valley Community College and, when not with his friends, worked part time at a hardware store. A few female acquaintances kept up his good humor but nothing actually to crow about.

Lana, her actual major being physical therapy, did well with her grades and even better at turning heads. Her popularity sailing high. 

A November evening…………….

Craig was in the garage, tinkering with his auto while having a beer when Lana stopped by.

“Drinking alone?”, Lana sarcastically warbled, “What’s next? Wearing overalls and hanging out in dives.”

Craig removed himself from under the hood, “I heard you got back, meant to give you a call tonight.”

Lana giggled, “Well, I beat you to the opportunity.”

“You’re always one up on me”, Craig replied.

Lana’s hair was a tad shorter, manufactured in a curly-bob style; a red flannel shirt with the tails out and baggy blue jeans comprised her wardrobe. 

“Grab a beer, they’re in the cooler,” Craig remarked.

“I’ve been going overboard partying at school”, Lana half-smiled. “I do appreciate the offer just the same.”

Craig lifted his bottle of Stroh’s toward Lana, “Then you don’t mind if I indulge.”

“Knock your socks off”, Lana grinned.

Craig sipped his brew, then glanced over Lana.

Something was different.

Maybe it was the hairstyle? The way it accentuated the clearly oval shape of her face but still_.”

Small talk developed. Craig eased up against his car while conversing, clandestinely analyzing Lana’s appearance.

For a high maintenance chick, flannel shirts weren’t Lana’s preference in style. And what was up with the baggy jeans that obviously belonged too one of her brothers. Lana habitually flaunted her figure, she never concealed it.

Back to Lana’s face.

Lana’s cheeks did appear fuller, a minor dose of adult acne, no big deal. Lana probably was behind on her medication. But was Lana sprouting a double chin? Small and hardly noticeable, though as she tilted her head it became evident.

Lana was gaining weight. The freshman 15 no doubt but hardly that. Maybe 10?

“What plans do you have while in town?” Craig asked.

Lana took a minute to think.

“Tomorrow it’s off to grandmother’s house, you know, Thanksgiving and all that. Friday I’m supposed to hang out with the girls, and Saturday I’m free until about seven-ish, then I have plans with Jeff.”

Craig wasn’t keen on Lana seeing Jeff but why spoil a nice social visit.

“What about us getting together Sunday?”

Lana crinkled her nose, “That would be cool but I’m back to school in the early afternoon.”

“Saturday, Saturday before you go on your date?” Craig asked, not wanting to soil his mood by mentioning Jeff by name. 

Lana lackadaisically nodded, “Alright, that’s fine but aren’t we visiting here, now.”

Craig chuckled, “You’re kidding? I’m up to my ass in filth and we’re in my garage. Let’s at least see a movie or something.”

Lana folded her arms over comely rack, “Fine, stop by at around noon, maybe a little later.”

“Listen Lana, I wouldn’t make a big deal out of it but I’ve missed you. Miss having you around, just to talk or you know, whatever.”

A pleasant smile broke free onto Lana’s face, “I know, I’ve missed you too. I’ve just been a little uptight lately.”

Craig closed the distance between them, inches away from her body, “Anymore uptight than usual?”

“Grades and stuff”, Lana retorted, “Nothing unusual.”

“Wanna go in, watch a movie or play cards?”, Craig glibly asked.

Lana rolled her eyes, dimples forming in her cheeks as she smiled, “I could stand to have a cup of coffee, maybe we could talk for a little while.” 

“Sure”, Craig replied, “Let me get changed, meet me in the kitchen.”

Lana planted her hand over her hip, “You expect me to make the coffee?”

“You wouldn’t want to drink the coffee I make”, Craig stated with the hint of a giggle.

………….........................................................................

In the kitchen the conversation continued.

“Anxious for Thanksgiving?”, Craig politely inquired.

Lana sipped her coffee, “Yeah, you know how much I can eat.”

Lana placed the cup on the table and openly admitted, “Though this year I have to scale back on the extra helpings, I’ve gained some weight.” 

“You look fine,” Craig smiled, ignoring her fuller features.

Lana yanked back her head, “You’d say that if I weighed 300-pounds!”

Craig eased back into his chair, “That would be something.”

Lana chuckled, “Well don’t get your heart set on me piling on the pounds. I’m on a diet. Kind of, sort of.”

“Never thought you’d ever have to diet”, Craig replied.

Lana was adamant, “First one ever, or else I’ll be swapping clothes with my roommate.”

“She’s a chubby chick I take it.”

Lana grabbed her cup, taking a long sip before going through the details.

“Stacy’s very nice, a bit shy but really smart. I don’t know how much she weighs but she’s kind of like Mrs. Hubbard, round like that, you know.”

Craig nodded, “Oh yeah, Mrs. Hubbard has to be around, what? 250-pounds?”

“That&#8216;s about accurate”, Lana momentarily smirked, then continued.

“Stacy tends to overeat; maybe that’s how I managed to put on the weight. She’s always inviting me to join her in fast food and these little packages she gets from home full of cookies and pies and stuff that just takes you up a dress size.”

Lana finished the coffee and placed the cup on the table, “No way will I get that heavy.”

Craig watched as Lana stood up, “It’s getting late, wanna walk me out.”

Craig hopped to his feet, “I’ll walk you to your car.”

“Always the gentleman”, Lana grinned, “That’s why you’re my special friend.” 

……………………………..........................................................


Saturday afternoon Craig made it by Lana’s home, a little earlier than was required.

In her spaghetti string T-shirt and checkered sweatpants, Craig got a better idea of Lana’s fuller figure.

“Make yourself at home,” Lana told Craig, “I need to get ready.”

Craig closely observed Lana’s feminine form as she strolled out of the living room.

Lana’s upper arms seemed plumper than usual and her tummy had developed a modest pouch. 

However, her hindquarters had noticeably filled out, rounder and larger while there was an unambiguous extra amount of thickness to her thighs.

Lana had indeed put on the freshman 15. 

Lana was back within a matter of minutes. Her brown hair neatly styled, producing the supreme quality of her feminine features, while her fuller figure was casually attired in an emerald green colored hooded sweatshirt, the Chicago Cubs logo situated over her breasts, and first time worn blue jeans. The jeans accented the circler shape of her derriere as well as broadcasting the expansion of her thighs.

“What did you have in mind?” Lana politely inquired.

“Wanna grab some lunch?” Craig replied.

“No”, Lana responded with a ridiculously wide grin, “I’m dieting, remember?”

Lana then suggested taking a walk through the park, “I could use the exercise.”

Craig squinted, his eyes studiously gazing over Lana’s figure.

“You’re really not all that heavy, you know.”

Lana grabbed her purse, “You think?”

“I’d say it’s just winter insulation, you’ll lose the pounds come summer.”

Lana’s stale expression provoked no further comment from Craig.

They then slipped out the door together and made tracks to the park.

..................................................

Craig was comfortable in the arena, overcast sky, the leaves covered pathway and Lana by his side. 

The conversations on tap included everything from movies to current events; Lana made no effort towards bringing up her weight. At least until they made it back to Lana’s home.

“Jeff’s taking me to this ritzy north side restaurant, very uppity, even the menu is intimidating.”

Craig poured himself a cup of coffee, freshly brewed by Lana’s mom.

“I thought you liked those places?” Craig asked as he took a seat at the kitchen table.

“I do!” Lana responded with a comical smirk, “I just don’t think I can stand another big meal right after Thanksgiving.”

Lana sipped her coffee then eased downward in the chair along side of Craig, “honest, I really stuffed myself, big time.” 

Craig warmly smiled as he advised Lana, “Just order a salad.”

Lana folded her arms over breasts, “Then Jeff will know I’m on a diet!”

Craig lifted his eyebrows, “I think you’re overreacting. A couple of big meals won’t turn you into blubber. Order whatever you like, eat slow, and take home whatever you don’t finish.”

“I like the way you think!” Lana giggled, “Good call. Wanna see what I’m going to wear?”

Craig wasn’t with the program concerning Lana dating Jeff, the last thing he wanted to know was how enticing she would look. Thus he skipped the preview.

“Nah, I better run off, nothing personal but I was thinking to drop by Mitch’s and see if we can get a card game going.”

“Ah, alright,” Lana agreed with a swift nod.

Craig rinsed out his coffee cup, setting it in the plastic bin that held the dirty dishes; Lana snuck up and hugged him.

Craig swerved around as Lana chirped, “I’ll see ya next month, you’re going to write me?”

“You know it!”

It wasn’t long before they said their goodbyes and Craig was out the door.

Lana cleaned up after herself, absent-mindedly grabbing a few cookies before heading to her room and preparing for her date.

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jun 20, 2012)

I like the way this is going, don't take long eith the next one!

keep the gain nice and slow.


----------



## Matt L. (Jun 23, 2012)

*PART THREE*

All through the early part of December the friends corresponded through E-mails, nothing paramount, the usual fluff that friends share. 

However, one piece did take Craig by surprise.

Lana wrote:

These exams are quite taxing on my nerves; the stress is really knocking me off my diet.

Been burning the midnight oil a lot with Stacy, she’s incredibly resourceful with helping me study although we’ve been overdoing the late night snacking. 

I think my appetite is almost equal to hers, just the other night we ordered a pizza, I’m sure most of it ended up in my stomach. Thing is, with all the sweets and junk food, my clothes are getting much too tight. You might not recognize me when I visit, so be warned, LOL​!” 

Craig didn’t immediately see Lana when she arrived home, but when he did, she dropped a bombshell into his lap.

It was just around midnight; Craig was enjoying a sub sandwich and watching ESPN when Lana gave him a call. 

“I did something very stupid”, Lana told Craig over the phone, a mixture of anger and regret in her voice.

“Think you can meet me at the diner? I really need to get this out as soon as possible and I mean now.”

“Need me to pick you up on the way there?” Craig asked.

Lana crankily responded, “I’ve been here for almost an hour, I didn’t know if I should call you or what?”

Craig replied, “Hang on, I’ll be there shortly.”

……………………………….........................................................................................................................................................

The diner, a comfortable looking truck stop, was but a short distance away from Craig’s home.

The crowd was sparse and Craig instantly recognized Lana seated in a booth in the back.

Lana’s brown hair was fastidiously styled and she was wearing the type of earrings reserved for special occasions. A modest application of cosmetics over her lovely face, her cheeks seemingly fuller and a budding second chin. Her black leather jacket worn open, exposing the expensive burgundy sweater, the fabric contouring too the shape of her ample breasts, the table obscuring the remaining portion of her body.

Craig congenially smiled as he ambled to Lana,”Hey you.”

Lana heaved a distressful sigh while motioning over her jumbo size banana split, “Don’t be judgmental, I had a tough night.”

Craig climbed into the booth. “That’s why I’m here, what’s up?”

Lana’s eyes fleetingly swayed into the opposite direction, “I did something really stupid and then, it got worse.”

Just as Lana was about too spill her guts, the waitress arrived. Craig ordered a cup of coffee, Lana did the same as well as asking Craig if he would mind sharing an order of French fries.

Naturally Craig obliged. 

As Lana nourished on the banana split, relishing every morsel, she liberated her ailing heart;

“Where to start. This was meant to be a great evening. Jeff took me to a nice restaurant, we went to a movie, everything was fine. At his place, now don’t get all upset but after an overwhelming amount of thought, I kind of decided to sleep with Jeff.”

Craig tensely handled the coffee cup, “You were going to have sex with him!”

Lana sneered, “That’s not important, it never happened.”

“It’s important to me!” Craig confirmed with an acid stare.

Lana emptied the package of sweet and low into her coffee. 

“Could I please go on with the rest of the story?” Lana irritatingly huffed. 

Craig sipped his coffee as Lana returned to the banana split, speaking through small bites.

“So we’re getting romantic, for want of a better word_.”

Craig crudely interrupted Lana, “Romantic, yeah right. His intentions were too get you in the sack.”

Lana bluntly admitted, “It was my decision, maybe we talked about it a few times but I was responsible for arranging it. Now if you don’t mind_,”

Craig spoke over Lana, “I find that hard to believe. You dumped a lot of guys who wanted too get you in bed, what made Jeff so special?”

“Because I thought if I made love with Jeff we’d be an exclusive couple, I wouldn’t have to worry about him seeing other girls.”

Craig softly yet firmly replied, “You should know better than that.”

Lana lowered her head then shoveled the ice cream into her mouth.

“What? So I made a mistake”, Lana told Craig as she ate, her cheeks mildly inflating due too the excessively large spoonfuls, “I didn’t get a chance to capitulate_.”

Craig smirked, “You mean copulate.”

“Whatever!”, Lana bellowed, then her voice soften, “It didn’t happen because Jeff said I was getting fat and that I really needed too watch it because he’s not attracted too big chicks. I haven’t gained that much weight, have I?”

Craig responded with a genuine smile, “I hardly notice.”

Lana gawkily gazed over at Craig, “You don’t always have to be nice, be honest. Do I look fat?”

Craig sipped his coffee before answering.

“Does that really matter? Maybe you put on some weight, you’re amazingly beautiful. Jeff doesn’t deserve you.”

Lana’s rate in devouring the banana split slowed down a notch, “I always thought when in love, your partner would accept you.”

Craig didn’t sugar coat it, “Jeff wasn’t interested in love, he was interested in getting a piece of ass. Those times when you talked to Jeff about it, who initiated the conversation?”

Lana began munching on the fries, “Jeff, I told him I had to think it over and well, after a short length of time I agreed.”

“There’s a lot of jerks, Lana. Whenever you feel right about going the full nine, make sure it’s with somebody who really cares about you, and deserves you.”

Lana tilted her head and grinned, “Aw, you’re going to make a wonderful dad.”

That wasn’t exactly what Craig wanted too hear but he thanked Lana for the compliment.

Lana finished the banana split and pushed the empty container to the side and then began on her coffee. Likewise, nibbling on fries but with her eyes, invited Craig to share. 

“Make no mistake, this won’t happen again. I’m going to commit myself to dieting and get back in shape. The next guy in my life won’t be so freaking shallow.”

Craig was full of answers and he sternly replied, “Your weight isn’t the problem, it’s the guys you attract. Find a nice guy, not like those superficial Neanderthals you seem to admire.”

Lana shrugged her shoulders, Craig added, “Maybe if you weren’t so superficial either, it’d be a boon too your romantic relationships.”

Lana mechanically squinted, “You’re insisting I’m shallow?”

Craig’s deeply profound gape caused Lana to softly giggle, “Well, maybe a little.”

“A little?” Craig laughed, then he switched streams, “Wanna call it a night, maybe we can catch a movie tomorrow or something?”

Lana beamed a gentle smile, “I’d like that, sure.”

Craig waved the waitress over and then intercepted the check, “This is on me.”

“You shouldn’t really have to pay_”, Lana began to remark. 

Craig spoke over Lana, “$18.95, how much did you eat!”

A humorous expression illuminated Lana’s pretty face, “I told you I was upset, you know what stress does too my appetite!”

Craig read off the variety of food that Lana had digested, a cheeseburger, onion rings, cheese sticks, apple pie, a malt and banana split.”

“Good thing you’re on a diet, just imagine the bill if you ate normally”, Craig chuckled. 

“Ha-ha”, Lana sarcastically warbled, she furthered warbled after snatching the check from Craig’s grip, “Just pay the tip, this is on me. You can treat for the movies and lunch tomorrow.”

“That’s a square deal”, Craig hummed, and “Anyway, I only have about five bucks on me.”

Lana glided out of the booth and Craig finally get a look at the rest of Lana’s well-fed figure.

The gray slacks upon the lower portion of her body illustrated the utter plumpness of her belly, round and puffy looking, corresponding to the absolute fullness of her rear and thickness of her thighs. Craig surmised Lana’s weight too be around 145-pounds. A pound shy in reality but the additional weight looked rather natural on her. 

After paying the bill, Craig escorted Lana to her car, few words spoken other than, “Thank you for coming out and listening to me vent.”

“My pleasure”, Craig smiled as Lana steadily hugged him. “Then we’re on for tomorrow?” Lana cordially yet confidently asked.

Craig shook his head, “You know it!” 

The next afternoon went well for Craig, he was with the girl he cherished and there was no talk of other guys or dating. Lana had a wonderful day at it as well, though she purposely let loose her appetite while dining, stating that her diet would resume once she returned to school.


----------



## morepushing13 (Jun 23, 2012)

likin this story, can't wait for more!


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 2, 2012)

*PART FOUR:*

Winter was long, especially for Craig who often daydreamed about that special afternoon they spent together the day before Lana headed back to school. Craig, though engrossed in his own studies and hanging out with his friends, did find a suitable amount of time to write Lana.

Lana wrote Craig as much as possible but his compositions out matched hers 2 to 1.

Craig did receive a few tidbits concerning Lana from his mother who reported everything back to her son that Lanas mom had told her. 

Lana was having a difficult time with her grades, had dated and broken up with two different young men and was having issues with her weight. 

Naturally Craig kept this entire knowledge secret in his correspondence, mainly sharing his endeavors, and mentioning how much he couldnt wait to see her.

Lana did mention her weight in a couple E-mails but only vaguely;

Stacy lent me her jeans, I hardly fit in them. If this isnt motivation to diet.

And ~

A bunch of us went to this club and I looked to the mirror to check on my hair. I never really noticed how thin some of my friends are, but maybe it was because they were standing next to me.​
Spring rolled around, Lanas correspondence was spotty, through Craig continued to write. 

Im going to spend spring break with Stacy, Lana wrote to Craig. I know we made a few plans and you cant wait until we spend time together but I kind of think a different environment will do me good. Stacys family has a beautiful cottage; were going to stay there. Its out in the wilderness, what a perfect place for self-discovery and renewal of goals.

That was the last Craig heard from Lana. She never replied to any of his other e-mails. 

..............................................................................................

Craig was at work when Lanas mother dropped in to see him.

After a jovial few words about really nothing, Craig asked Mrs. Whinecroft if she needed some help for anything specific in the old fashion style hardware store where he labored. 

Actually no, Mrs. Whinecroft remarked, Too be totally honest, I just wanted too let you know Lanas back from school.

Wow, thats fine, great, Craig smiled, then his happy expression diminished.

Lana didnt write me, telling me about returning home.

Its nothing personnel against you, Craig, Mrs. Whinecroft tenderly explained. Im afraid my daughter is a tad embarrassed. Shes put on a fair amount of weight and feels very self-conscious.

Craig was adamant too a fault, Thats ridiculous, even for her. I

Craig paused before admitting his true feeling, I would think for a brainy chick, she would understand, appraising beauty by dress size is just plain stupid. I believe in Lanas beauty no matter how much she weighs, if anything, I think shed be more attractive then ever.

Mrs. Whinecroft acknowledged Craigs sentiments, I know youve been smitten with my daughter since early on, but shes a vain one, youre aware of that. Like many other females in our present society, Lana perceives being thin equals being attractive .

Thats taking naïve beyond rational limits , Craig sighed.

Then I can expect you over at about six for a little impromptu barbecue? Mrs. Whinecroft inquired.

Yeah, of course, Id love to see Lana.

Mrs. Whinecroft tugged on Craigs shirt sleeve, Im sorry to tell you Lana dated a few guys while away but have the pleasure to say, not one of them have a patch on you. I think Lana probably realizes this now. 

Mrs. Whinecroft then winked, I knew it all along.

...............................................................................................

Craig turned up at Lanas home promptly at six, casually dressed but looking sharp as a tack.

Lanas old man answered the door, welcoming Craig indoors with a proud smile and an unkind word about the Chicago Cubs. Its going to be a long season.

"And thsat's in keeping with tradition, I guess," remarked Craig, who really was fsr more concerrned about Lana.

Once inside, Mr. Whinecroft informed Craig, Ill set up the barbecue and tell Lana youre here.

No need for that, Mrs. Whinecroft announced as she strolled into the living, Lanas out back on the patio.

Grabbing her hubby by the arm, Mrs. Whinecroft instructed him, Give them a few minutes before starting up the barbecue. 

Craig made his way through the house, only briefly stopping to say hello to Lanas brother before reaching the outdoor patio.

There she was, Lana Whinecroft, watering the flowers. 

Lanas brown hair was styled in a short bob that highlighted the roundness of her pretty face.

Though complimenting her features, the shortness of her locks thoroughly accentuated her plump cheeks and supple double chin. 

Lana silently gaped at Craig who approached her in slow motion.

Lanas chubby-pear shaped figure was clothed in an olive green colored sleeveless T-shirt and faded cutoff blue jeans. Her upper arms were thicker, there was a modest spurt of growth to her amply-endowed breasts and a pudgy roll circled her broad hips.

Lanas potbelly dipped over the waistband, circular in shape and squishy in consistency while her waist had become extremely flabby. Her heart shaped posterior had doubled in size, protruding a smidge outward while her thighs had astronomically fattened. 

Craig never thought Lana looked ever so beautiful or sensual.

Who invited you here? Lana snapped.

Im doing well, thanks for asking, how have you been? Craig comically addressed Lana.

Im not kidding, Lana cantankerously bellowed, Im not in the mood for visitors, especially you!

Craig advanced closer to Lana who held her spot, though folding her arms over her large breasts.

Why me especially? Whats so important about not seeing me?

Because! Lanas reply was that short and considerably callous. 

Craig smirked, Thats not good enough, Lana. I need a real reason.

Lana turned sidewise, still in a defensive stance and purposely avoiding eye contact.

Because Ive gotten fat, Im even heavier than Stacy!

Craig closed in on Lana, I thought you said Lana was chubby?

Lana spun around, standing directly in front of Craig, What is that suppose to mean?

Craig ran his hand over Lanas upper arm, the tissue rubbery yet squishy.

So what if you put on weight, youre still attractive, even more so.

You mean that? Lana squinted.

I do kiddo, honest to goodness.

Lana brought her arms downward, fastening them to her thick waist, To be honest, I didnt want to see you because I thought the weight I put on would be a major turn off.

Why would that matter? Craig asked.

Because, Lana began as she drew her body closer to Craig, I realized how much I care about you.

Lana softly explained, During the last couple of months I dated a few guys, nice ones too. But whenever wed start getting close Id break off the relationship. For all their good intentions I always found one fault, they just werent you.

I really dont know what to say, Craig remarked with an enthusiastic smile.

From the corner of the yard, near the barbecue, Lanas dad shouted out, Come on man, kiss her already! I want to start the steaks!

Lanas lips curved into a banquet of a smile and she giddily announced, You just got my dads seal of approval.

Craig fleeting gazed over at Mr. Whinecroft, then wrapping an arm around Lanas body, pulled her into his space.


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 8, 2012)

*PART FIVE *

Inseparable with exception of the time Lana was off at school, the budding romance soared to new heights and true love naturally blossomed. 

Two years later and at the Westfield Mall, Mrs. Mason and Mrs. Whinecroft sat patiently in the food court at lunch, discussing their childrens upcoming nuptials, blissfully buzzing in conversation, waiting for Craig and Lana to join them. 

Lanas going to make a beautiful bride, Helen confidently stated.

Thats obvious! Wanda chucked, She gets her good looks from me!

Where are they anyway? Helen inquired between bites of her corn beef sandwich.

Craig mentioned something about picking up some new clothes, Wanda replied.

Helen nodded, Yeah, since dating your daughter, Craig has gotten into the habit of wearing spiffy clothes.

Wanda softly giggled, Actually Craig is lending Lana a hand in picking out a few new odds and ends for her wardrobe. She cherishes his opinion.

Helen politely listened as Wanda brought up Lanas escalating weight. 

A few of Lanas friends had told her she was dressing sort of matronly since she has gotten heavier, and she wants to look nice for Craig. Thing is, she has outgrown her wardrobe twice in the last couple of years. I do admire her attitude and all. Regardless of the weight she put on, Lanas as spunky as ever and will make a fantastic physical therapist.

Helen concurred, Couldnt agree with you more.

Wanda wistfully shared Lanas personal battle of the bulge. Every attempt Lana made to diet resulted in more pounds gained than lost. With her ego and vanity issues, I hadnt a clue howd she accept being chubby. Lanas not as bitchy as I thought shed become, though at times I know she wishes she was still slim, shes comfortable about her plus size figure. 

Wanda then sipped her cola and added with a cheerful blast of laughter, If anything, Lana can now fully embrace her healthy appetite, I know shes happy about that!

Its not for me to say but I think Lana is gorgeous, more beautiful now than ever, Helen vigorously interposed her opinion. 

Wanda blissfully smiled, I know, thanks.

..............................................

A short while later, Craig and Lana joined their mothers.

Lanas long brownish-blond mane settled over her shoulders, curly bangs dusting her forehead, outlining her alluring fuller features; puffy checks and squishy second chin, reminiscent of a Victorian era chubbette. Clad in a snug fitting pale blue T-shirt and khaki stretch slacks, Lanas figure appeared extremely well-nourished. 

Lanas upper arms had become thicker, the back portion visibly doughy while her voluptuous breasts mildly swayed over her portly potbelly. Her oval shaped belly propelled outward, nudging over the waistband, corresponding too her pudgy waist, a cushy roll of flab extending over her hips that were unequivocally wide in dimension. 

The extra padding to Lanas lower body had radically inflated her posterior and thighs. Lanas completely round derriere was exceptionally roomy and spongy in texture, elevated over her abnormally hefty thighs. 

Small talk ensued; Lana excitedly showing off the fashionable items she purchased while Craig wisecracked about the cost.

At one point Lana playfully bumped her hip against Craig and humorously informed him, You dont want to get me angry, Im bigger than you!

Dont I know it!, Craig good-naturedly laughed as he wrapped his arm around her plump waist. 

Craig had always been fond of his soon to be bride and though he felt Lana was quite attractive while slender, he was absolutely enthralled by her ample 277-pound pear shaped figure.

Since were at the food court, would you care for a_, Craig courteously began too ask. 

Lana interrupted Craig with boisterous laughter, You read my mind! 

Sure thing, babe, Craig thoughtfully replied, You want a beef sandwich, extra gravy, fries and large soda.

Lanas rubbery double chin expanded as she radiated a serene smile, Wow! You know me too well. But I also want a piece of chocolate cake and make the soda a diet.

Craig cleverly smirked before making a beeline to some generic fast food establishment. 

Lana caught the perplexed gapes stemming from her mom and Mrs. Mason.

What? Lana giggled.

Lana pulled out a chair and took a seat, a substantial portion of her flabby belly roll squeezing over the waistband while her enormous thighs nudged together.

A diet cola? Her mother inquired.

Lana rambunctiously chuckled, I still have to fit into a wedding gown!

The ladies joined in on the laughter.

FINIS


----------



## morepushing13 (Jul 10, 2012)

Amazing story. Matt, you are by far one of if not the best writer here and my favorite! Keep writing!


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello Morepushing13,
I'm thoroughly honored and quite humbled by your compliments, I greatly appreciate them and hope that whatever stories I churn out, will meet your expectations. Thank you.
Cheers, Matt


----------

